# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Hey Diane.... you ready????

## MIke R

2 to 5 inches tomorrow night...

its just not ending.....:nightmare:

well damn I guess I will have to ski on Monday

----------


## KevinS

I'm done.  Please remind me which smiley is the FU smiley.

----------


## MIke R

here you go Kevin.....you guys too??..I assumed it would be too warm down there

----------


## KevinS

I can only hope that it's too warm...  but the TV Weather Alarmists are all doing their thing...  Nuclear Winter could be here any day now...

----------


## andynap

Our rain is your snow

----------


## MIke R

our snow  forecast has been changed to freezing rain/sleet....
we ll see

----------


## NHDiane

Although I am not pleased with the 2-3 inches of rain with a mix of sleet which will begin early eve, I am very grateful that the precipitation will NOT be in the form of snow.  On another note, I would like to vote to add that smiley to the choices we may have for future postings, especially on this Storm Tracker thread.   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

so stay in..build a fire...and cook up a bunch of comfort food...and drink!

thats our plan

we re having an Italian extravaganza tomorrow..

----------


## NHDiane

You read my mind  :Wink-slap:

----------


## MIke R

quite the mess shaping up    ...         WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 8 AM EDT MONDAY...  THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR MIXED PRECIPITATION...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 8 AM EDT MONDAY.  * HAZARD TYPES...SNOW...SLEET...FREEZING RAIN...AND RAIN.  * ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3   INCHES...ALONG WITH UP TO A QUARTER INCH OF ICE. THE MIXED   PRECIPITATION MAY CHANGE TO PLAIN HEAVY RAIN AT TIMES.  * TIMING...MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN THIS EVENING...AND MAY   BE HEAVY AT TIMES LATE TONIGHT AND SUNDAY. IT SHOULD THEN   TAPER OFF SUNDAY EVENING. THE PRECIPITATION MAY CHANGE TO   PLAIN RAIN FOR A TIME DURING THE DAY ON SUNDAY.  * IMPACTS...SLIPPERY TRAVEL. IN ADDITION...AREAS THAT GET A PERIOD   OF ICE MAY SEE SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES.  * WINDS...NORTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.  * TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S.  PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...  A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

----------


## NHDiane

Sounds even worse when you read it versus listening to a weatherman guess at it.  We may get more of the rain than you guys...sounds like all frozen precip up there.

----------


## MIke R

we re in til Monday....got pumpkin gnocchi with a brown butter sage sauce,  and sausage peppers and onions going for tonight.....a fire on...a few bottles of Sangiovese on the ready.....  NCAA Hoops on the big screen.........  bring it!

----------


## KevinS

Homemade chili, Yeungling, hoops for her, HBO True Detective marathon for me.

----------


## MIke R

I'm  almost out if Yuengling

----------


## KevinS

It's in every beer store in MA now. Load up on your next pass through.

----------


## MIke R

I will

----------

